#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Επέκταση εξώστη

## sundance

εχω ενα διωροφο, οπου ενα τμημα του εχει ως εξης (με αυτες τις διαστασεις) (οι διατομες υποστυλωματων, δοκων και πλακων ειναι *τυχαιες*):







καλουμαι τον εξωστη να τον επεκτεινω κατα 1,5-2 μετρα.


στις ακμες του εξωστη θα δημιουργηθει τοιχοποιια μπατικη.


την επεκταση λεω να την κανω με εναν απο του 2 τροπους:


ή με τσερκομπαλκονο





ή κανονικα με 2ερειστη/4ερειστη πλακα







κατ' αρχας αυτες τις λυσεις πως τις βλεπετε?




τωρα ερχεται και το αλλο ερωτημα...


επειδη  στις ακμες του υπαρχοντος εξωστη θα δημιουργηθει τοιχοποιια μπατικη,  και επειδη το φορτιο ειναι αρκετο και για λογους ψυχολογιας, νομιζω  ειναι καλυτερα να αλλαξω τις συνθηκες στηριξης του προβολου και να τον  μετατρεψω σε 2ερειστη-συνδεοντας τον με το νεο πλαισιο που φαινεται στις  παραπανω λυσεις.


το θεμα ειναι, πρακτικα πως γινεται αυτο?


με μεταλλικες δοκιδες πχ ανα 1 μετρο που θα ερχονται και θα βλητρωνουν στις 2 απεναντι δοκους (Δ3.1 & Δ5.1)?


με  αυτο τον τροπο, θα ειναι δυσκολο να υπολογισω την αλληλεπιδραση της  μιας κατασκευης με την αλλη (παλια με νεα), θα προτιμουσα να ειναι  ανεξαρτητες η μια με την αλλη....

----------


## Xάρης

Η επέκταση του εξώστη θα γίνει σε ποια στάθμη; Και στις δύο, μόνο στην οροφή ισογείου, μόνο στην οροφή του ορόφου;

Φτιάξε την τοιχοποιία με ελαφριά κατασκευή (τσινμεντοσανίδες & γυψοσανίδες) και μην πειράζεις τον πρόβολο.
Το νέο κτήριο να είναι στατικά ανεξάρτητο.
Θα πρέπει βέβαια να ελέγξεις το ενδεχόμενο ανατροπής του!

Τέλος, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα.
Αν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη για μια τέτοια επέκταση θα προτιμούσα άλλη λύση. Κάτι σε μεταλλική κατασκευή. Ενδεχομένως και με καθαίρεση του υπάρχοντος εξώστη.

----------


## sundance

θα ειναι και στις 2 σταθμες.

κι εγω προτιμω ανεξαρτητη (προφανως με σεισμικο αρμο), διοτι διαφορετικα θα αλλαξει η κατανομη των εντατικων μεγεθων στο 2οροφο...

απλα σε ενα 2οροφο πλαισιο με τσερκομπαλκονο, ισως δυσκολεψει ο υπολογισμος σε θεμελιωση.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...κι εγω προτιμω ανεξαρτητη (προφανως με σεισμικο αρμο)...


Ο αντισεισμικός αρμός είναι αυτονόητος όπως είπες σε κάθε ανεξάρτητη στατικά κατασκευή!

Την πρώτη λύση (τσερκομπάλκονο) την θεωρώ πολύ επίφοβη για ανατροπή. Η θεμελίωση θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και ελέγχους με το χέρι.
Τη δεύτερη λύση την θεωρώ πιο καλή από στατικής άποψης αλλά χειρότερη από αρχιτεκτονικής.

Την μεταλλική λύση την εξέτασες;

----------


## sundance

οχι δεν εχω τσεκαρει για μεταλλικη.

πιστευω παντως η πρωτη λυση με μια πεδιλοδοκο πλατους 2,5 μετρων να μου βγει.

εν τελει, ισως το γκρεμισμα  του εξωστη να ειναι μια πιθανη εναλλακτικη λυση, οπως προειπες.

αν υπαρχει θλιβομενος στον εξωστη, το γκρεμισμα μερος αυτου και η συνδεση του (με  πλουσιες παραθεσεις) με την νεα δοκο (δημιουργια 2ερειστης), πως ακουγεται ως λυση? (παει βεβαια περιπατο η ανεξαρτησια, η οποια δεν θα με απασχολουσε αν ηταν ισογεια η προσθηκη, αλλα ειναι διωροφη...)

----------


## Xάρης

Αν χρησιμοποιείς ακόμα το fespa, πρόσεξε με την πεδιλοδοκό! Θέλεις να κάνεις έλεγχο και στην άλλη διεύθυνση και έλεγχο σε ανατροπή.

Η λύση της σύνδεσης με το υφιστάμενο μέσω του τρόπου που περιγράφεις (μόνο πλάκες) είναι εφικτή αλλά δεν θα την επέλεγα αν δεν προχωρούσα και σε σύνδεση της θεμελίωσης πάλι με αποκάλυψη και συγκόλληση οπλισμών.

----------


## sundance

για το πρωτο σωστα....ειχα ξεχασει οτι υπολογιζει τασεις και ροπες (ροπες δεν θυμαμαι) μονο κατα την διαμηκη εννοια της πεδιλοδοκου.

για το δευτερο, κατ αρχας, θα ειναι δυσκολο να υπολογισω τα εντατικα μεγεθη σε ολο το κτιριο αφου πλεον θα συμπεριφερεται ως ενα.
εννοω οτι θα ειναι δυσκολο το στησιμο του μοντελου και οι παραδοχες.
η συνδεση στην θεμελιωση στην πραξη ειναι πολυ δυσκολη. και δεν ξερω αν γινεται κιολας, διοτι στο παλιο εχω πεδιλα...πως θα συνδεθουν με πεδιλοδοκο?

----------


## Xάρης

Σύνδεση της πλάκας της ανωδομής πώς θα έκανες;
Παρόμοια θα κάνεις και της θεμελίωσης.
Η σύνδεση θα γίνει με συνδετήριες δοκούς ή με πεδιλοδοκούς αν προτιμάς.

----------


## sundance

πως στηνεις το μοντελο ομως...?? 

θα δειξει τι θα πραξω, ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## despcv

Καλημέρα,

Έχω όροφο πολυκατοικίας του οποίου το ένα μπαλκόνι μεγάλωσε κατά 20 cm. Δηλώθηκε στον 4178 και για το οποίο θα βγει ΔΕΔΟΤΑ όταν βγει το αντίστοιχο ΦΕΚ. Από την Πολεοδομία (στην οποία πήγα για αλλαγή χρήσης, χωρίς να αλλάξει η εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση, προσκομίζοντας και τη δήλωση 4178 και με επιβεβαίωση από αυτούς ότι δεν χρειάζεται στατική μελέτη διότι το ωφέλιμο φορτίο δεν αλλάζει με την αλλαγή χρήσης) με βάλανε να ελέγξω τον πρόβολο αυτό. Διαθέτω έναν ξυλότυπο του '62 απο μικροφίλμ και μια Στατική Μελέτη του '62 από μικροφίλμ.

1) Τον έλεγχο θα τον κάνω βάσει ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. ή ΕΚΩΣ? Παρουσίασα δε τα φορτία πριν και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, βάσει ΕΚ1, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι δεν ισχύει (?) ακόμα στην Ελλάδα.

2) Θα πρέπει να κάνω έλεγχο και με σεισμικά φορτία?
Μπορεί να φαίνονται απλά αυτά που ρωτάω, απλά δεν έχει τύχει να ασχοληθώ με μελέτη beton (με εξαίρεση τα φοιτητικά χρόνια)

----------


## Xάρης

1) Έλεγχος υφισταμένων γίνεται είτε με ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. είτε με Παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ-2000.
Οι ευρωκώδικες ισχύουν και δεν ισχύουν. Δεν έχουν δημοσιευθεί τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα και εκεί δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα. Πώς όμως γίνεται εδώ και 20 χρόνια ο έλεγχος σε μεταλλικές κατασκευές όπου δεν υπάρχει ελληνικός κανονισμός; Εν πάση περιπτώσει γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς τον Κανονισμό Φορτίσεων του 1945;

2) Αν είναι να γίνει έλεγχος και δεν αρκεί το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ, δεν θα πρέπει να γίνει για κάθε είδους φορτία, άρα και για σεισμό, και επιπλέον όλου του κτηρίου και όχι μόνο ενός τμήματος αυτού του εξώστη;
Τα φορτία του εξώστη δεν επηρεάζουν τη δοκό που τον στηρίζει;
Δεν επηρεάζουν τα υποστυλώματα που στηρίζουν την παραπάνω δοκό;
Δεν επηρεάζουν τα πέδιλα των παραπάνω υποστυλωμάτων;
Μπορεί η επίδραση να είναι μικρή και να θεωρείται αμελητέα αλλά αυτό κάπως πρέπει να το τεκμηριώσεις και να βασιστείς σε κάποιο κανονιστικό κείμενο.

----------

